# Dream 14



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Edit: the light heavyweight grand prix was thrown out the window, leaving this as the DREAM 14 fight card:



> * Imani Lee vs. Ikuhisa Minowa*
> * Federico "Kiko" Lopez vs. Norifumi "Kid" Yamamoto
> * Kazushi Sakuraba vs. Ralek Gracie
> * Yoshiro Maeda vs. Kenji Osawa
> ...


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Hopefully Sakurai knocks Nick's head off of his shoulders.


----------



## Kado (Apr 18, 2010)

I love these DREAM cards. It is always so much fun staying up all night to watch them live.


----------



## DrunkInsomniac (May 6, 2010)

Dream 14 is one card that you cannot miss, I definitely wont. Ostuka vs. Miyata should be a great fight, Tokoro's as well. 

Hope they finalize the card soon and all that jazz.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Bummer about the grand prix getting called off, whatever they meant by it wouldn't sell is weird, but their will still be some decent fights.


----------



## DrunkInsomniac (May 6, 2010)

dudeabides said:


> Bummer about the grand prix getting called off, whatever they meant by it wouldn't sell is weird, but their will still be some decent fights.


Yeah, they really need to focus on building up their roster and shit and stop doing the GP's. The Grand Prix's should be happening every once and awhile. They could do a sweet featherweight Gp again or maybe another open-weight one. Those are the only ones I think they should put time in.

DREAM/FEG needs to up their shit, one look at this Light-heavyweight Gp and I knew it was a disaster. They really **** up everything - FEG needs to get kicked in the ass.


----------



## DrunkInsomniac (May 6, 2010)

Well, here is the poster












> In other DREAM news, the event producer of the promotion, Keiichi Sasahara, was recently interviewed by Daniel of MMAFighting. You can read the two part interview by clicking here and then here.
> 
> From the first part we learn that, at the point in time of the interview, the Light Heavyweight GP even happening is not set in stone yet, Shinya Aoki will not fight at DREAM.14, Tatsuya Kawajiri and Katsunori Kikuno might fight at DREAM.14 (not against each other), Norifumi “KID” Yamamoto will fight at DREAM.14, and Marius Zaromskis might fight at DREAM.15.
> 
> The second part includes a lot of cage/ring talk, some sponsor talk, and a secret that Sasahara is currently working on.


Dream 14 is looking great, can't wait.

The Ring/Cage talk is usually stupid so I avoid it at all talk. The way I see it, MMA is MMA, no matter where it takes place.

Sasahara has a secret? lol, usually its like Dana Whites "Big announcement" and we get nothing. He _NEEDS_ to work on the sponser stuff quick!


----------



## Sousa (Jun 16, 2007)

How are we able to watch this live? Anyone know what time this will be on over here in Eastern timezone?


----------



## punchbag (Mar 1, 2010)

dudeabides said:


> Additions to the card that used to be DREAM 15 are in:
> 
> 
> 
> Link


Looks a sick card


----------



## DrunkInsomniac (May 6, 2010)

Sousa said:


> How are we able to watch this live? Anyone know what time this will be on over here in Eastern timezone?


They are usually on the internet, I haven't missed one in three years. Just go to justin tv or download sopcast and you will be fine. As far as eastern time for their events, usually they run at 3am est time.


----------



## Sousa (Jun 16, 2007)

DrunkInsomniac said:


> They are usually on the internet, I haven't missed one in three years. Just go to justin tv or download sopcast and you will be fine. As far as eastern time for their events, usually they run at 3am est time.


Thanks a lot!


----------



## DrunkInsomniac (May 6, 2010)

Two more fights announced today at Sakurabas GYM:

Kazushi Sakuraba vs. Ralek Gracie
Yoshiro Maeda vs. Kenji Osawa

Man, Saku is one of my favorite fighters, hope he can make it out of this fight a winner. It will be hard, his knees are jelly these days, and Relek is an good grappler. still, Saku is a magic man and seems to pull fights out of his ass because he still retains some of his former glory.

The Maeda vs. Osawa fight should be good. Both fighters have fought under the WEC lights, and Maeda will push the fight.

http://nightmareofbattle.com/?p=1886

---------------

Here is a Miyata Interview I found on the web:



> *----- You will be fighting Takafumi Otsuka at DREAM.14 on 5.29. Since you moved down to FW last year, you've won three fights in row and doing well. How do you feel about it?*
> Miyata: Everything is going as planned. I was confident that this was a good move for me. I used to wrestle at 63kg so cutting weight wasn't a concern for me.
> 
> 
> ...


- courtesy of Flyinpig

Miyata is one of the best wrestlers in mma, I don't know what otsuka will be able to do against him.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Not where it used to be but card definitely getting better:



> The Japanese-based DREAM promotion today added two bouts to its May 29 DREAM.14 card, which takes place at the Saitama Super Arena in Saitama, Japan.
> 
> The organization announced "The Gracie Hunter," MMA superstar Kazushi Sakuraba (26-11-1 MMA, 3-2 DREAM), looks to go 5-0 against MMA's famous family when he meets Ralek Gracie (2-0 MMA, 1-0 DREAM) in a 195-pound catchweight bout.
> 
> ...


Link


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

I really like Miyata at 145. He's even more powerful at that weight, and look good against DJ Taiki Hata (Who is really underrated).

I think he'll beat otsuka by decision. Take him down with ease and keep him there.

Saku vs Gracie is one fight I do not care about. I love Saku. One of my all time favorites, but yeesh, just stop fighting. Stop making us hardcore Saku fans worry all the time. 

Osawa is durable, but Maeda should beat him. Better striker and Maeda's ground game has always been underrated. Nice to see Yoshiro back.

Poor Sakurai. This fight is about 3 years too late.

Someone might die in Hansen vs Takaya.

Wicky vs Tokoro should be fun, fun, fun. Has the makings for FOTN.

I want Kawajiri vs Hironaka and Kikuno vs Nakamura.

Also, Kid should face Micah Miller. I want to see a midget fight a man on stilts. This is close enough.


----------



## DrunkInsomniac (May 6, 2010)

Damone said:


> I really like Miyata at 145. He's even more powerful at that weight, and look good against DJ Taiki Hata (Who is really underrated).
> 
> I think he'll beat otsuka by decision. Take him down with ease and keep him there.
> 
> ...


Miyata vs. Hansen rematch if he gets past Otsuka.


----------



## Chileandude (Jan 17, 2008)

* Kazushi Sakuraba vs. Ralek Gracie
* Yoshiro Maeda vs. Kenji Osawa
* Strikeforce champ Nick Diaz vs. Hayato Sakurai (non-title fight)
* Joachim Hansen vs. Hiroyuki Takaya
* Akiyo "Wicky" Nishiura vs. Hideo Tokoro
* Kazuyuki Miyata vs. Takafumi Otsuka
* Tatsuya Kawajiri vs. TBA
* Norifumi "Kid" Yamamoto vs. TBA
* Katsunori Kikuno vs. TBA 

AWESOME CARD?

Gracie Hunter back at it?

Diaz vs Sakurai should be fun.
Hansen vs Takaya, wow!
Kid, Kikuno, Kawajiri, Tokoro?

I'm definately going to be hunting for this card.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

DrunkInsomniac said:


> Miyata vs. Hansen rematch if he gets past Otsuka.


Would be decent, and I think Miyata could win that fight, though I wouldn't want him to.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I am really excited for these fights. It is a very interesting card and it has a very cool poster to go with it! :thumb02:


----------



## DrunkInsomniac (May 6, 2010)

Damone said:


> Would be decent, and I think Miyata could win that fight, though I wouldn't want him to.


It would be a tough fight to call, but I would be betting on Jaochim to win it. Hes better off his back, better on his feet as well. If he could get pass the awesome wrestling skills of Miyata he could take over. Joachim via RNC!


----------



## DrunkInsomniac (May 6, 2010)

Here is the Announcement:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kh8ISf9Gs6U&playnext_from=TL&videos=tpWtHli4USI&feature=sub


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Can't wait for this card, will probably get it a few hours after its aired live. Hope Sakurai can get back to his winning ways!!


----------



## DrunkInsomniac (May 6, 2010)

KryOnicle said:


> Can't wait for this card, will probably get it a few hours after its aired live. Hope Sakurai can get back to his winning ways!!


Its a tough fight for me, I like both fighters, but at the end of the day have to root for Sakurai. Dude has been a staple in mma for a long time, and is a definite hall of fame guy.

Facts are facts though, the fight should have taken place years ago. For one, Sakurai is at the end of his career, and for the last couple years (Some might say since the car accident) has looked out of shape and is usually a draw of the hat which Sakurai will show up.

Diaz is mai boy though.

Hope it's a good fight.


----------



## DrunkInsomniac (May 6, 2010)

Kid vs. Kiko Lopez has been added to the Dream site. Ive only seen him fight once, he got outclassed, but it was Kickboxing, and showed some extreme toughness and heart.

Kid needs this fight...


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Damn, I see DREAM didn't meet my request of Micah Miller vs Kid.

Federico doesn't have the experience, and this fight is at 135. Kid should win. if he doesn't, he should retire.


----------



## punchbag (Mar 1, 2010)

dudeabides said:


> Edit: the light heavyweight grand prix was thrown out the window, leaving this as the DREAM 14 fight card:


I love the big japanese events, for me they always seem to promote the fighters very well, and seem to show the true embodiment of martial arts more so than the U.S, U.k or other shows outside of ASIA, even if the freak show fights are a lot more prominent on the whole here.

Great card DREAM i'm looking forward to it.


----------



## DrunkInsomniac (May 6, 2010)

Damone said:


> Damn, I see DREAM didn't meet my request of Micah Miller vs Kid.
> 
> Federico doesn't have the experience, and this fight is at 135. Kid should win. if he doesn't, he should retire.


Man, Kid needs a tune up fight. Since returning to MMA hes faced two top guys and lost. The Kanehara fight wasn't that bad...but the Warren fight was.

Give him the tune up then go from there.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

The Warren fight was crushing, but I knew Kanehara was going to beat Kid. Kanehara is way bigger and is durable.


----------



## DrunkInsomniac (May 6, 2010)

Damone said:


> The Warren fight was crushing, but I knew Kanehara was going to beat Kid. Kanehara is way bigger and is durable.


I thought he would lose both fights, just never thought I would feel bad for kid... :confused02:

Never was a big fan, but hopes he does well, and finally makes it back to the top spot in japan-mma.

Kikos a tough guy but I don't think he will beat Kid...well, that's the idea. 

You heard anything about Tamura vs. Marius? or any other Match-ups?


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

I knew Warren had the better wrestling pedigree, but I thought Kid would've avoided the takedown and go on to TKO him. I've also never been a huge Kid fan. 

Zaromskis vs Tamura was first rumored for their first cage show last year. That fell through (Obviously), and was rumored this year, right before Zaromskis fought Diaz.

Kiyoshi Tamura has always been criminally underrated.


----------



## DrunkInsomniac (May 6, 2010)

Damone said:


> Zaromskis vs Tamura was first rumored for their first cage show last year. That fell through (Obviously), and was rumored this year, right before Zaromskis fought Diaz.
> 
> Kiyoshi Tamura has always been criminally underrated.


Dude, like, I hate the dude, but respect his G. Hes one of the best catch guys to fight in mma.

I will never forget his win over some of my Favs, therefore, I could never be a huge, huge fan who puts him on one of the hypothetical list of favorite fighters. No one can talk me out of saying he should have fought Saku five or six years before, and that win was diminished.

Here is an epic Dream Promo:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WK0mFlRpSCo&playnext_from=TL&videos=wdr8Z_LhYrE&feature=sub

Fights are coming up; I'm getting my Saku shirt ready, my mind right, and some coke to keep alert during the event.

Dream has been saying the Card should be completed by this Thursday. 

My only wish for this card is a Sakuraba win, maybe Tokoro as well. But, Sakuraba is my all-time favorite fighter, not too many people have come close to the amount of worship he has received from me.

Hopefully he beats Relek; he is a young man, lots of motivation to beat a legend and put his name out there. At the end of the day I think Saku is too old, sadly. He has the knees of a former wrestler, they really are shot to shit, and he's fighting a good grappler.

Never count out Saku though, hes an Iron Man.


----------



## DrunkInsomniac (May 6, 2010)

What is triple posting?

=====


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Fights*

This should defiantely be an intersting card!


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

DrunkInsomniac said:


> What is triple posting?


When I was merging your back to back to back posts together, it made me put in a reason, so that was what I typed in. If you had the last post, should just edit it.


Oh, and if anyone didn't notice, you can bet credits on the upcoming DREAM fights here:

http://www.mmaforum.com/dream-vbookie-betting/


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Place Points*

Yeah I already did that for a few of the points!


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Muy caffeine tonight, starts at 2 am where I live. 

Here are the weigh in's:


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Weight Problem*

Yamamoto's opponent was still cutting weight at the time of weigh-ins, explaining why he wasn't there!


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Minowa really took it too that overmatched overweight opponent who even the broadcaster, good ol' Schiavello had to call for better competition for the Punk.


----------



## DrunkInsomniac (May 6, 2010)

Torrent mode


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Ah back on, he looks just like Melvin Manhoef, are they related?


----------



## stadw0n (Dec 31, 2006)

Kid is back!! lol


----------



## daeyeth (Nov 19, 2009)

The high pitched name announcer (the entrance announcer, not the ring announcer) who rolls the Rs like 30 secs at a time is seriously one of the most annoying sounds I've ever heard in my entire life

Nick Diaz is such a triple threat. Extremely aggressive on both the feet and ground, an incredibly rare combination. There are lotsa fighters who are good at both but no one is as aggressive as Nick is on the feet. If only he had the athleticism and wrestling, then he'd be the perfect fighter. 

EDIT: I thought the referee interrupted Sakuraba's armbar against the Gracie kid but upon re-watch, Sakuraba's foot actually got stuck in Gracie's shorts.


----------



## stadw0n (Dec 31, 2006)

daeyeth said:


> The high pitched name announcer (the entrance announcer, not the ring announcer) who rolls the Rs like 30 secs at a time is seriously one of the most annoying sounds I've ever heard in my entire life
> 
> About the Gracie fight...HOLY [email protected]$% that is the worst referee I've ever seen. The referee spent like a freakin minute pulling the kid's pants up right when Sakuraba was about to pull an armbar on him. I mean WTF man. If you guys want to complain about bias referrees, complain about this because the referee was clearly treating that Gracie like freakin royalty.
> 
> Plain and simple, Sakuraba had an armbar and the goddamn referee stopped it. Really pisses me off, disgusting and ridiculous. It's the kids fault for not wearing tight shorts so don't penalize Sakuraba for it, jesus christ....


you dont like Lenne Hardt?? i think she is great imo lol


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Great event start to end, didn't see that happening to Hansen. I don't mind Hardt either, you get used to it after years going by, as long as she doesn't move in next door with my thin walls.


----------



## stadw0n (Dec 31, 2006)

dudeabides said:


> Great event start to end, didn't see that happening to Hansen. I don't mind Hardt either, you get used to it after years going by, as long as she doesn't move in next door with my thin walls.


really good event, most of the dream events are good. nothing like watching mma till 5am lol


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

Happy to see Diaz continue his winning streak!

Great card overall...never thought I'd say this, but I'm getting tired of seeing Minowa fight big guys that have 0 ground game.

Takaya really impressed me with his killer instinct, the fact that he hit Hansen 2 times on the way down right on the button, and the one finishing KO blow on the ground blew me away.


----------



## Chris00 (Aug 7, 2009)

Im just glad Ralek pulled it off. In my opinion Ralek, rener, and Ryron are the best Gracies. They are young to. 

Was wathcing the live stream so I missed his foot getting stuck in the shorts but it almost looked like they were giving sakuraba the mount.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

God what the hell Mach just gave him that armbar and he was beating the shit out of Diaz the entire fight up till that point. It was stupid to take him down in the first place Diaz wanted no part of Sakurai on the feet after he felt his power.


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

osmium said:


> God what the hell Mach just gave him that armbar and he was beating the shit out of Diaz the entire fight up till that point. It was stupid to take him down in the first place Diaz wanted no part of Sakurai on the feet after he felt his power.


Except for the last exchange where Diaz had Sakurai backing up from his strikes.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Mirage445 said:


> Except for the last exchange where Diaz had Sakurai backing up from his strikes.


It's called avoiding the strikes like one of those punches landed. After the first strike Mach landed you could see Diaz think to himself "Oh shit I need to take this to the ground". Very few WWs have the kind of power Mach does striking.


----------



## DrunkInsomniac (May 6, 2010)

Great event. The Saku lose was really a punch in my gut.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

osmium said:


> God what the hell Mach just gave him that armbar and he was beating the shit out of Diaz the entire fight up till that point. It was stupid to take him down in the first place Diaz wanted no part of Sakurai on the feet after he felt his power.


What fight did you watch? He did nothing to Diaz, diaz grabbed the first kick he threw and took him down. Diaz is one hell of a fighter, aside from any drama, he's about as skilled as is comes in mma.


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

Chris00 said:


> Im just glad Ralek pulled it off. In my opinion Ralek, rener, and Ryron are the best Gracies. They are young to.
> 
> Was wathcing the live stream so I missed his foot getting stuck in the shorts but it almost looked like they were giving sakuraba the mount.


Seemed to me like the ref took any chance sakuraba had at getting the armbar. When the ref stepped in he put his foot in front of Ralek's arm and he blocked sakuraba from getting the armbar. Can't say for sure if he would have gotten it but it looked like he was getting there.

Ralek better work on his standup, it didn't look good.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Ralek*

Well he is a Gracie, what do you expect?


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

What the heck was up with Kid wearing tennis shoes???

They didn't look like wrestling shoes... look like a pair of taped Asics...


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Shoe Type*

Yeah they are taped Asics but they are wrestling shoes. They are called the Split Second V shoes! http://www.suplay.com/items.asp?Cc=CO-Shoe&Bc=


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

Nice work for Diaz.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Sakurai*

Yeah it's unfortunate that he is still in danger of getting wacked for his participation in the Nashville Brawl!


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Man, I just watched the whole event and I just love their production. I wish UFC were this epic. DREAM can have the most uninteresting card in the world and make me feel like it's the most important thing in the world. Not that the cards are lousy, because they get me psyched every time. WAR DREAM!!!


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Presentation*

With the Japanese it's all about the show!


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> Man, I just watched the whole event and I just love their production. I wish UFC were this epic. DREAM can have the most uninteresting card in the world and make me feel like it's the most important thing in the world. Not that the cards are lousy, because they get me psyched every time. WAR DREAM!!!


You would have thought the winner of Diaz & Sakurai would become Japan's new Emperor.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Unification*

I think Diaz should get a shot at the DREAM title!


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

I don't think there will be Nick/Zaromskis II. If anything they will setup Aoki for a shot at Zaromskis and hope he wins, so they can make Nick/Aoki. Wishful thinking maybe?


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Problems*

After Aoki got obliterated by Sakurai and after getting handled by Melendez I don't think that is going to happen!


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

kantowrestler said:


> After Aoki got obliterated by Sakurai and after getting handled by Melendez I don't think that is going to happen!


Hansen lost to Aoki and thus earned a shot at Bibiano... strange things happen in MMA. :thumb02:


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Hansen*

Well he was a former champion at a higher weightclass!


----------

